# Idaho Cubing compition



## Sstutzman565 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am organizing a official compition on dec 27 and the delagte is Michael young and as of now he is presenting the compition to the board 
Here is the websight
http://www.cubingusa.com/IdahoOpen2014/index.php


----------

